# EUTHANIZED: Cleveland OH--Big Bear LH Male



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

This is an email I got from Becca at the Cleveland City Kennel. This is the same place I got our Miss Myla Long Legs! Becca and Shondra (kennel mgr)(both GSD lovers!) try very hard to get dogs out of here. The City Kennel policy is that dogs must pass certain behavioral tests to be eligible for adoption. Big Bear failed only one portion....growled when being brushed. Keep in mind he's a long hair stray.....probably hurt to be brushed. So the girls are trying to save him. Please contact Becca or Shondra.

Email content:
Becca Britton
Director, Friends of the Cleveland Kennel
[email protected]
http://www.friendsofclevelandkennel.com



Description:

Big Bear is a 4-6 year old, long-haired GSD. He arrived at the shelter as a stray, running alone on the streets of Cleveland. When the Dog Warden approached Big Bear (appropriately named by the officer who picked him up), he came right to him and walked very nicely to the truck. He jumped in and laid down. Big Bear rode so well, that the Warden did not have to put him in the cage. 

The shelter staff have spent time with him and wanted to make sure he was a candidate for the transfer program (the adoptable dogs from the shelter are transferred to other shelter agencies where the dogs' chances of adoption are greatly increased). Unfortunately, we have realized that Big Bear is not a candidate for the transfer program because he does not like to be brushed. Upon trying to brush him, he did growl. 

Big Bear loves to play ball and even though he is reserved, will bring the ball back and drop it for you to continue to play. He is very calm for a Shepard in a shelter environment. Big Bear needs an experienced GSD person/rescue, who understands the breed and will be patient with him. 

Please email [email protected] if you are interested in assisting with Big Bear. A representative from the shelter will contact you. The Cleveland Kennel has limited availability for space, so time is an issue. Please respond asap if interested.


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Cleveland OH--Big Bear LH Male 4-6 yrs old*








WOW !!! I am in love!!!


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Cleveland OH--Big Bear LH Male 4-6 yrs old*

Maybe trying a different brush would help. Both my border collie and my male rough collie are pains in the butt when it comes to being groomed. 
My border collie is the worst. She is 10-years-old and I have had to put a soft muzzle on her since day one. She is actually calmer with the muzzle on ... settles right down and lets me do what I need to do. 
Both of these dogs react poorly when they are being brushed with pin brushes. We work much better with combs and soft brushes. 
It takes longer, but it is what it is.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Cleveland OH--Big Bear LH Male 4-6 yrs old*

Hubba, hubba, he's a gorgeous boy. I'm sure he would do well with the right owner if his only so called flaw is that he doesn't like being brushed. It could be a lot worse. Please keep us posted on this guy's chances of being moved to the transfer program.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Cleveland OH--Big Bear LH Male 4-6 yrs old*

poor boy looks scared!

he is gorgeous


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Cleveland OH--Big Bear LH Male 4-6 yrs old*

Big Bump for Big Bear!


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Cleveland OH--Big Bear LH Male 4-6 yrs old*

Anybody for this big sweet boy?

More info from Becca at the shelter....I had asked how he was around other dogs:
Big Bear shows interest in wanting to be around other dogs, when he is being walked. He shows frustration and barks at other dogs when they approach the outside pen, but when he is outside the pen and another dog is inside pen, he ignores them.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Cleveland OH--Big Bear LH Male 4-6 yrs old*

Sorry to report that Big Bear did not make it out of the shelter. Becca and Shandra tried their best, they really love the GSDs. Bear had some agression issues that couldn't be resolved. This is a city kennel/AC....dogs aren't given much time. The girls saved Myla and kept her hidden until we adopted her.....or she would have been gone too.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Cleveland OH--Big Bear LH Male 4-6 yrs old*



> Originally Posted By: CampPappySorry to report that Big Bear did not make it out of the shelter.


This is so sad.


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Cleveland OH--Big Bear LH Male 4-6 yrs old*








Sweet big bear.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Cleveland OH--Big Bear LH Male 4-6 yrs old*

You were so beautiful bear-I am so sorry.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Cleveland OH--Big Bear LH Male 4-6 yrs old*








Big Bear.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Cleveland OH--Big Bear LH Male 4-6 yrs old*

you were so loved.....


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Cleveland OH--Big Bear LH Male 4-6 yrs old*

This is terrible, he looks so sweet in the pictures. Gorgeous too...
What a world we are in...

RIP seet boy...


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: Cleveland OH--Big Bear LH Male 4-6 yrs old*

This is heartbreaking. RIP beautiful boy. I am so sorry no one came to help you.


----------

